# Introducing.......................



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*I have a big announcement to make!*


*Something really big happened this weekend!*


*Hurry up and tell them already, you are disturbing my nap time!*


*OK, without further adieu...we have a new family member here at our house!! We are so happy to welcome Bellarata's Glee by Deisgn (Emma) to our home! She is a retiree from Stacy at Bellarata Maltese. She is a beautiful girl with such a sweet disposition. She is already fitting in with Frank and Truffles. Some of you may remember that Truffles and Emma were litter mates. So when Stacy told me she was ready to retire her, it just felt so right to have these sisters together.

So, this weekend we headed up to the Ventura Dog Show to pick her up. We had a wonderful day at the show, and added this beautiful girl to our family! Here are some pics.



*








*OK, we are all tuckered out now! Thanks for looking!*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Pam, she is a darling girl and looks like a real sweet heart.
How lucky you are to get her.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*yay!* :chili::chili::aktion033:

Emma is such a sweet girl and she is the famous mom to Mieka/Benjamin/Steve and Bounce! I love this girl and I'm so happy for you that she's going to live a life of spoiled pethood with you  I hope she continues to settle in as well as she already is. Now, we just have to keep bugging you for MORE PICS! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Loved your photos, and congratulations on your new family member Emma!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww, she is such a beautiful girl! Congratulations Pam, I love all of Stacy's babies.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! You lucky thing, you. Emma is a total doll, but she is so lucky to be reunited with her Sister and to have you now as her Mum.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So very happy for you guys! What a little doll!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! Do u think they remember each other?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Aw! Emma is soooo cute and what a fun addition to your family. She is beautiful:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! She is precious!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Congratulations Pam, she is a darling girl and looks like a real sweet heart.
> How lucky you are to get her.


Thanks Edie!


hoaloha said:


> *yay!* :chili::chili::aktion033:
> 
> Emma is such a sweet girl and she is the famous mom to Mieka/Benjamin/Steve and Bounce! I love this girl and I'm so happy for you that she's going to live a life of spoiled pethood with you  I hope she continues to settle in as well as she already is. Now, we just have to keep bugging you for MORE PICS! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Marisa! And yes she does have some amazing adorable babies!


Maglily said:


> Loved your photos, and congratulations on your new family member Emma!


Thank you!


Cutie Patootie said:


> Aww, she is such a beautiful girl! Congratulations Pam, I love all of Stacy's babies.


Oh me too! I may now actually have more of Stacy's babies then she does!


silverhaven said:


> Oh my! You lucky thing, you. Emma is a total doll, but she is so lucky to be reunited with her Sister and to have you now as her Mum.


I feel oh so lucky!


Summergirl73 said:


> So very happy for you guys! What a little doll!


Thanks. She is just precious!


Maisie and Me said:


> Aw! Emma is soooo cute and what a fun addition to your family. She is beautiful:wub:


We are thrilled!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Pam I am so excited for you!! I love Emma and all her babies so I'm happy she is "Staying in the family" (the SM family). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

elly said:


> Congrats!!! Do u think they remember each other?


It's kind of hard to say Cathy. Truffles (and Frank too) have accepted her so easily that it's been amazing. When we had a meet up a couple of years ago, I was certain that they remembered each other. But there certainly is a level of comfort with all of them. No friction at all....and I can tell you now that you can actually fit three dogs in your lap and still type!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Pam I am so excited for you!! I love Emma and all her babies so I'm happy she is "Staying in the family" (the SM family).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Celeta! And she certainly is still "in the family!"


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! How exciting!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG!! She is a beauty!! Congrats to a wonderful family !!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Stacey has the prettiest babies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Emma is beautiful!!!I think that it's wonderful that the sisters are together. Yes I agree, Stacy sure has pretty dogs!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*YIPPIE!!! *!!!  

congratulations Pammy!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you and Emma. She will be so happy in your home. How special is that, being Truffles sister. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yayyy! So so happy for you and your family. Truffs & Emms can be partners in crime now. Love all the pics. Such a beautiful family <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe....a big congrats!!! I already know that Emma is a doll!! :wub::wub: She is blessed to have you for her new mom...I am so happy for you, Pam...:chili: Love the pics!!!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Pam!!! How wonderful and special that you got to bring Emma home! I'm glad things are going so well. She is really gorgeous...you'll have to continue sharing pics of all three of your gorgeous Bellarata pups!

Congrats again.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations Pam! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Congratulations, Stacey has the prettiest babies.


Thanks Marti! Look for some cute dress orders for her soon!



SammieMom said:


> *YIPPIE!!! *!!!
> 
> congratulations Pammy!!! :chili: I'm so happy for you and Emma. She will be so happy in your home. How special is that, being Truffles sister. :wub:


Thanks Kandis! 


eiksaa said:


> Yayyy! So so happy for you and your family. Truffs & Emms can be partners in crime now. Love all the pics. Such a beautiful family <3
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aastha, now we have a mother, daughter, aunt team!


Chalex said:


> Congratulations Pam! She is beautiful!!!


Thanks Cathy! We are thrilled! (you need to come to a dog show soon!!)


maggieh said:


> How wonderful! Congratulations!


Thanks Maggie!
*
And thanks to everyone for you kind comments! Such a happy event!*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a wonderful addition to your family. Emma is a doll. Congrats!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wowzer, she is just gorgeous. Lucky you to have her and lucky her to have you for her mommy and to get to spend the rest of her life with her litter mate.

You have a house full now Pam, but not as full as mine (yet)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!! *

Now is Truffles going to teach Emma how to get into mischief or maybe Emma will keep Truffles out of mischief? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

lynda said:


> Wowzer, she is just gorgeous. Lucky you to have her and lucky her to have you for her mommy and to get to spend the rest of her life with her litter mate.
> 
> You have a house full now Pam, but not as full as mine (yet)


Lynda, you are still my guru! I can learn so much from you!!


mysugarbears said:


> *Congratulations!!!!! *
> 
> Now is Truffles going to teach Emma how to get into mischief or maybe Emma will keep Truffles out of mischief? :HistericalSmiley:


Hmmm. I have a sneaking suspicion that what on doesn't think of, the other one will. I could be in deep trouble here! LOL


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Pam, what exciting news!!! :chili::chili::chili: Emma is absolutely gorgeous as are all of Stacy's dogs. You are so fortunate to now have Truffle's sister. Glad to hear everyone seems to be getting along already. Emma will be well loved and spoiled!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Hmmm. I have a sneaking suspicion that what on doesn't think of, the other one will. I could be in deep trouble here! LOL



I think those 2 will keep you on your toes but i don't think you would have it any other way! :yes: :w00t:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your awesome threesome!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay!! It is safe to say Emma is already being one spoiled girl. Love all the pictures specially the ones with her famous mouth in action. So exciting to know we will get to see plenty of pictures of Truffles & Emma together. 
Please give her a kiss from us and a special kiss from her son Benjamin.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> I think those 2 will keep you on your toes but i don't think you would have it any other way! :yes: :w00t:


You know I love the spicy ones!


Dominic said:


> Yay!! It is safe to say Emma is already being one spoiled girl. Love all the pictures specially the ones with her famous mouth in action. So exciting to know we will get to see plenty of pictures of Truffles & Emma together.
> Please give her a kiss from us and a special kiss from her son Benjamin.


Lots of pictures and visits too! We need to get you and Ben to Nationals!! it can be a mother son reunion!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a cutie pie!!! OMD!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's Mom*

:Sooo cute::Sooo cute: what a beautiful new little girl for your family!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

She's a beauty! :wub: Congratulations!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Pam! I am so happy for all of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

arty:artytime: HOW FUN... Congratulations. WHAT a BEAUTY!!! :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Congratulations Pam! I am so happy for all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Laura!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am sooooo glad she is with you! I know how much she will love living with you! She is really a special dog and I know you'll love her as much as I do. Thank you again for giving her such a great home!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I am sooooo glad she is with you! I know how much she will love living with you! She is really a special dog and I know you'll love her as much as I do. Thank you again for giving her such a great home!


I am so happy and honored that you entrusted her to me! Very happy lady here!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations! She is just adorable.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:happy:Emma is one of my favorites of the Bellarata clan and I was sad when Stacy said she might be retiring her soon, until she said she would go to you. I was thrilled then, since that is just keeping it in the family. So happy you have her and we will all get to enjoy her still. Kisses to her! Congrats to you! arty:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay! :chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033: :thumbsup::thumbsup:
You & Stacy could start an "All in the Family" sitcom!
She is a beauty---love her mouth shots!
Stacy, this was a great call! You do a good job of placing all of your kidz!:wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations! She's a true beauty (don't you just want to kiss this face without end?) and I'm happy that she adapted to her new home so well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is absolutely delicious! Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, so I have Maltese envy, jealousy..whatever you want to call it. From the first time that I saw Emma, I thought she was such a beautiful girl. Lucky you that you have Emma and her sister! It is wonderful that the sister's are reunited.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> :happy:Emma is one of my favorites of the Bellarata clan and I was sad when Stacy said she might be retiring her soon, until she said she would go to you. I was thrilled then, since that is just keeping it in the family. So happy you have her and we will all get to enjoy her still. Kisses to her! Congrats to you! arty:


Carnia, I am so happy to have her it isn't even funny! She is definitely staying in the family!!


edelweiss said:


> Yay! :chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033: :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> You & Stacy could start an "All in the Family" sitcom!
> She is a beauty---love her mouth shots!
> Stacy, this was a great call! You do a good job of placing all of your kidz!:wub:


Sandy, I think I might end up with more Bellarata dogs than Stacy has!



kilodzul said:


> Congratulations! She's a true beauty (don't you just want to kiss this face without end?) and I'm happy that she adapted to her new home so well.


I can't stop kissing that little face! And she is super cuddly!


donnad said:


> Congratulations on your new baby!!!


:wub:


maltese manica said:


> She is absolutely delicious! Congrats on your new little one!


Thanks Janene! Three is a good number right??



ladodd said:


> Ok, so I have Maltese envy, jealousy..whatever you want to call it. From the first time that I saw Emma, I thought she was such a beautiful girl. Lucky you that you have Emma and her sister! It is wonderful that the sister's are reunited.


Thank you! She is a very beautiful and special girl! I feel so lucky to have both girls! (and don't even get me started on my sweet Frankie!!)


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pam, Peppino says you should call your group Frankies Angels! Cus Frankie is gonna like being taken care of by his two sisters!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Emma has found her forever home with you. I had the pleasure of seeing both Emma and Truffles at one of their first shows. It just seems Emma was always meant to be yours, and back home with her sister.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!! Congrats!!! She has such a fun personality she's going to make a great addition to your family. Do the girls seem to remember each other?


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats on your new addition! She is beautiful. Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> I'm so glad Emma has found her forever home with you. I had the pleasure of seeing both Emma and Truffles at one of their first shows. It just seems Emma was always meant to be yours, and back home with her sister.


That's how I feel too Reva. She and Truffles should be together...with me!! 


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yeaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!! Congrats!!! She has such a fun personality she's going to make a great addition to your family. Do the girls seem to remember each other?


Thanks Crystal! (now you know why I wanted one more Bayou bowl!) It's hard to tell if they really remember each other. But they seem very compatable and playful with each other, so...maybe.


Leanne said:


> Congrats on your new addition! She is beautiful. Happy Happy Joy Joy!


Thanks! We are very happy!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Yeaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!! Congrats!!! She has such a fun personality she's going to make a great addition to your family. Do the girls seem to remember each other?


I know when the girls were about 11-12 months old and Pam came to a show when Emma was in the ring, they definitely remembered each other because they both kept 'erffing' at each other when Marina had Emma in the ring. it was soo cute! But other than that, i don't think they say OMG my sister! But they have very similar temperaments so I'm sure it makes it easier adjustment. 










This picture sums up her personality perfectly. sweet, happy yet with a sassy kick :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:your so lucky:HistericalSmiley: I'm so jealous:innocent: I wanted her:innocent: I think you just might have to much cuteness at your house, you need to share:innocent:
I called my dh over to see the pictures, sooooooo cute.
Congrats PAM


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Pam, she is adorable! I am so happyfor you!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats! She's a doll!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!! I've always thought Emma was such a cutie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I know when the girls were about 11-12 months old and Pam came to a show when Emma was in the ring, they definitely remembered each other because they both kept 'erffing' at each other when Marina had Emma in the ring. it was soo cute! But other than that, i don't think they say OMG my sister! But they have very similar temperaments so I'm sure it makes it easier adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you are right Stacy. It's not like "OMG, my long lost sister!!" but more like such a similarity that they just meld nicely!


Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley:your so lucky:HistericalSmiley: I'm so jealous:innocent: I wanted her:innocent: I think you just might have to much cuteness at your house, you need to share:innocent:
> I called my dh over to see the pictures, sooooooo cute.
> Congrats PAM


 Paula, I will share anyday! If you are in my area just swing by for a cuddle fest!


ckanen2n said:


> Pam, she is adorable! I am so happyfor you!


 Thanks!


BeautifulMaltese said:


> Congrats! She's a doll!


 She is soooo cute! 


Orla said:


> Congrats!! I've always thought Emma was such a cutie


 :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> ..and I can tell you now that you can actually fit three dogs in your lap and still type!


:w00t::HistericalSmiley::w00t::HistericalSmiley:

So happy for you and for Truffles and Frank!! :wub::wub::wub:

I know she is going to be so happy with you :grouphug::grouphug::heart::heart:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

This is so exciting, congrats Pam! Emma is beautiful and how wonderful to have two sisters! :wub::wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh and BTW - Mateo is quite jealous that his bro Frankie has all the Bellarata girls at his home! They do make such an adorable family!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I am coming to socal real soon. Be prepared. Will it be okay if I pick her up and kiss her?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Oh and BTW - Mateo is quite jealous that his bro Frankie has all the Bellarata girls at his home! They do make such an adorable family!!!:grouphug:


Thanks Joanne! We are all in the family!



Sylie said:


> Okay, I am coming to socal real soon. Be prepared. Will it be okay if I pick her up and kiss her?


OK, Sylie! What the heck has taken you so long! You can have a hug, a kiss and a cuddle! And we can have a glass of wine!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Thanks Joanne! We are all in the family!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Sylie! What the heck has taken you so long! You can have a hug, a kiss and a cuddle! And we can have a glass of wine!!


I am consumed with trying to buy a house. Once that is done, I am coming south. I love southern California in the "winter". I miss my son. Yep, if all goes well, I will be on your doorstep.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh wow, how exciting!! Congratulations and I know you will have a blast having the sisters together. Such a perfect fit and she will be very loved and spoiled!! I love happy stories and happy endings!!! Hugs...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Emma is just a doll, you are so lucky to have her Pam! I'm so happy for you and your little malt family!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pam, I just cant stop looking at your Emma she is an absolute little doll!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Pam! I know she will be a spoiled little lady.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

What a little cutie pie. Congratulations!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Such happy news!
What a beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awww!!! How cute is she?? Congratulations Pam!! She is a doll and still looks like a puppy. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your sweet comments about our Emma! She is adjusting well to her new home, and charming everyone at our house! We are so happy to have her.


----------

